# PT1-Glied



## effet (20 September 2009)

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich benötige Hilfe zum folgenden Beispiel: 

Das Übertragungsverhalten einer Regelstrecke kann durch 2 PT1-Glieder angenähert werden. Diskutieren Sie das Verhalten im Zeit- und Frequenzbereich und geben Sie dabei auf Theorie der linearen Differentialgleichungen 2ter Ordnung ein. 

Ich kenn das PT1 Glied eigendlich kaum, daher benötige ich eine genaue Erklärung da ich das Beispiel auch Vortragen muss.  

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Ralle (20 September 2009)

Das gibts doch zu Hauf im Internet zu finden und besser kann dir das hier wohl auch niemand darlegen:

http://www.aumosoft.info/index.php/PT1-Glied

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PT1-Glied

Oder auch bei Google mal "PT1-Glied" eingeben.


----------

